# Help request. Recommand a US Tax preparation for Canadian



## albator73

Hi,

Thanks to all for helping, I did TRY and TRY :ranger: but even if I believe my situation is simple (single, 1 income, RRSP, TFSA and FTQ), I find US tax too complex , lost and painful to do by my own :confused2: . In the past, I been using a software Quicken from Intuit for Canadian tax, just answer questions and fill number from your slip (T4,R1,etc). Just wish they could add this functionality to software for Dual citizenship to do both tax at same. 

So I been looking around for a couple of month for someone to do my Tax for US with no luck. Some were just totally pricey, I just can't afford it $500/year x6= $3000 and even higher! 

Can anybody recommend me any trusting firm with experience that THEY already use to do their tax in Canada :canada: (Preferably around Montreal, Quebec) with a reasonable price for someone who never fill any Tax. 

PS: Not sure about the rule of the forum about posting name, but please send me a private message if necessary.

Thanks you so MUCH for your help... 

Eric


----------



## UStoCA

Eric, as long as you don't make more than $100,000, you should be able to use the 1040NR-EZ form and should make filling out the forms alot easier.

I found the most important thing is to make sure your FBAR's are up to date as those appear to have the worst penalties (up to outright confiscation of funds in the accounts, whereas the IRS penalties are only on taxes owed). I would also include a letter to the officer at the treasury outlining that you were unaware of the requirements but that you are now looking to fully comply with all US obligations.


----------



## Bevdeforges

UStoCA said:


> Eric, as long as you don't make more than $100,000, you should be able to use the 1040NR-EZ form and should make filling out the forms alot easier.


If you're a US citizen and want to use form 2555 to exclude your earned income, you can't use the 1040NR form and you can't use the 1040A or 1040EZ either. If you file a 2555, you have to use the "long-form" 1040.

There is a 2555EZ form, which is considerably simpler than the long form 2555 - but you have to meet the requirements for filing it (stated at the top of the form).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## albator73

Thanks, I start doing it since I didn't find anyone.

Normally, I'm well under the threshold but except this year (2011), which I did crazy hour, I went just above the threshold ~$100K. So I can't use 2555EZ for this year.

So up to now, my understand is the following. I need to send:
Form 1040 
Form 2555 Excluded $92500 (still confuse about housing)
Form 1116 Because I have tax to credit.
Forms 8891 For my Registered Retirement Savings Plan (RRSP)
Forms 3520 and 3520A for my Tax Free Saving Account (TFSA) as recommend by a professional.

My assets (retirement, bank, saving) are under 200K so I don't need Forms 8938.
FBAR ... Already done.

I do have some questions, after reading P54, 2555 and 1116:
- If I meet both Bona Fide and Physical test. Is there one better than the other (less paper)?
- Housing exclusion, what the purpose if you can use $92500?
- My city is not in the list for housing exclusion but very close (20 Miles), any one know if there an acceptable range we can use? 
- Election decision in Forms 2555 and forms 1116 is not clear at all for me and I can't predict the future? How I'm suppose to answer this.


Thanks,


----------



## UStoCA

My apology, I don't know what I was thinking this morning but I have done the 2555EZ in the past. It sounds like that won't work for you so Bev definitely outlined the proper forms and then it's just a question of going through all the steps involved to fill out your forms. The good part is that your FBAR's are done already.

Hopefully someone more knowledgable than I can comment on exactly what forms you'll need so nothing get's left out.

I have seen some very helpful examples similar to this on the Serbinski Accounting forums as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges

albator73 said:


> I do have some questions, after reading P54, 2555 and 1116:
> - If I meet both Bona Fide and Physical test. Is there one better than the other (less paper)?


I'd go for the Bona Fide - it avoids any question if you happen to be in the US some year for more than 30 days.



> - Housing exclusion, what the purpose if you can use $92500?
> - My city is not in the list for housing exclusion but very close (20 Miles), any one know if there an acceptable range we can use?


It has been a long time since I last filed the housing exclusion. I'm going to have to defer to someone with more recent experience.



> - Election decision in Forms 2555 and forms 1116 is not clear at all for me and I can't predict the future? How I'm suppose to answer this.


Not sure what you're refering to here. On the 2555, they ask you if you have ever revoked the exclusion. I figure you just check No unless you have consciously revoked a prior election.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Omater

I found a guy on this list from the IRS who went as far as to look over the tax return I had prepared myself via email. He made a few minor corrections and didn't charge me a dime. I was shocked, but I probably got lucky too.

Acceptance Agents - Canada

There is at least one honest CPA in Canada. But maybe if you prepare your return as best as you can and ask somebody to look it over they won't charge you an arm and a leg.


----------



## albator73

expatdiane said:


> I am a licensed CPA in the States and deal with US Expats all the time, if you ever have a question just let me know.


I will definitely contact you. Thanks.


----------



## eidwael2

Hi Eric

I was wondering if you were able to find someone in montreal to assist you...if so, please share the information with me

Thank you


----------



## robnw

There are two firms on the crossborder planning site specialising in US Canada tax. Both are good.
Members of the Cross-Border Financial Planning Alliance


----------

